# No soreness



## Jonathan (18 Apr 2006)

I have done lots of searches and the only thing I could find on soreness is getting too sore. I do not get sore at all. I can push it to the max and over and I still will not get sore. My muscles get tired, I cant do as much on the day after my workout. But just do not get sore. Is this OK,

any help would be appreciated


----------



## acclenticularis (18 Apr 2006)

WTF ????


----------



## GO!!! (19 Apr 2006)

Well, 

1) You are 16. Simply being young seems to keep one from being sore.

2) Your definition of "pushing it to the max" is probably a bit different than most people here. I would consider the "max" to be a 30km + run, or swimming fast until you barf. Try one of these for optimal soreness. Add a rucksack to the run if you consider it insufficiently challenging.

3) Do your muscular exercises to failure, not just lots of them. If you don't get sore, you should be HUGE!!


----------



## Jonathan (19 Apr 2006)

OK, my definition of to the max may not be the same but I do push it. I am now doing pyramid workouts, I can feel them a bit if I really push it. I do 2 pyramids 3 times a week. 

PS. pyramid workouts are very hard on me but it does not add up to as much situps,pushups, and pullups as I usually do. But I think this may still be better


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Apr 2006)

Dear God make me 16 again, lmao

I agree, you ought to have some soreness if you are pushing it...I played several team sports when I was 16 and we played and practice most days a week...at some point in time something was sore as a result...

Using max weights and going to fatigue ought to make you sore somewhere...

HL


----------



## Jonathan (23 Apr 2006)

If I do not get sore can I workout everyday. Does not being sore mean that my muscles are healed.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (24 Apr 2006)

Dude you are 16, wait when you are my age, with this number of miles on the chassis, you will be sore. I popped my knee out getting out of the shower this morning.........

Listen, your muscles grow, when they are not being worked.  They grow (& with it your strength) during re-couperation. The muscles are sore due to little tears in the muscle fibre.  The "soreness" which you seek is actually called DOMS (Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness).  As you get older it gets worse and can often take longer to set in.

To attain DOMS you must subject your muscles to more work than they can do or are used to doing.  For example if you can it takes 50 push-ups to cause you exhaustion, then you need to do 55.   Then you muscles will "learn" they can do more work.

In short don't b*tch and moan that you have trouble being sore...........


----------



## Screw (24 Apr 2006)

Jonathan said:
			
		

> I am now doing pyramid workouts, I can feel them a bit if I really push it.



So really you do get sore if you push yourself and this was just an attempt at bragging in the form of a question? If you dont get sore you are either not running long enough or not using enough weight. I get sore but Im usually fine the next day as well. But when I leave the gym I cant do one more km or one more rep. If you can do more when you leave the gym your cheating yourself.

GO and the other lads are spot on.

As for popping your knee out getting out of the shower Mr.Webb that another issue entirely! Not a good way to start your morning  Ive got a tricky wheel meself and i feel your pain.

Cheers,
Screw


----------



## Jonathan (24 Apr 2006)

ok, thanks guys
maby I just dont know how to push it hard enough


----------

